# Latest signs made



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Here are my two latest free handed signs. 

The first one is a little quicky I put together for my Sister's dog, who I just made a kennel table for. 

The second is just an idea I got, and may, at some point, make a few more to sell. The blank is select pine. I attempted to do a sketch, wood burning, of a fisherman in a boat, with his line out. Wood burning is definitely not my forte'. Then I tried to burn it with a small flame, and make it a silhouette, and that looked even worse. LOL So I cut that out (thus the blue "lake), and then traced a fish onto a piece of 1/8" oak and cut it out with my scroll saw. Painted it silver, then drew the fish details with a fine point marker. Then glued it into the "lake". Painted the letters and border black, sanded and sprayed with clear coat. 

Question to those who have experience in selling your signs and been around the market with signs. What do you think I could sell these for? The Gone Fishin' sign, that is?


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

N'awlins77 said:


> Here are my two latest free handed signs.
> 
> The first one is a little quicky I put together for my Sister's dog, who I just made a kennel table for.
> 
> ...


It's one of those things that depends on your market.

To help yourself, you should determine what your material costs are and then add in your time. If you can get that price for it you've done well.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

What do most charge an hour? I mean, the company I work for (metal machine repair, I.E. Lathe's, mills, saws) charge 125 and hr. I don't think I'd sell much at that rate!! LOL So what do most of you woodworkers, charge per hour. And what I'll have to do, is make a few more, maybe 5 or 6 at a time and keep track of my time, and divide it by how many signs.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

N'awlins77 said:


> What do most charge an hour? I mean, the company I work for (metal machine repair, I.E. Lathe's, mills, saws) charge 125 and hr. I don't think I'd sell much at that rate!! LOL So what do most of you woodworkers, charge per hour. And what I'll have to do, is make a few more, maybe 5 or 6 at a time and keep track of my time, and divide it by how many signs.


Since this is really a hobby type income, you're the one who needs to decide what you need. $10 or $40? Only you have that answer.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

cocobolo1 said:


> Since this is really a hobby type income, you're the one who needs to decide what you need. $10 or $40? Only you have that answer.


agreed...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

N'awlins77 said:


> What do most charge an hour? I mean, the company I work for (metal machine repair, I.E. Lathe's, mills, saws) charge 125 and hr. I don't think I'd sell much at that rate!! LOL So what do most of you woodworkers, charge per hour. And what I'll have to do, is make a few more, maybe 5 or 6 at a time and keep track of my time, and divide it by how many signs.


what do you make in your day job and are you satisfied w/ that amount???


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice work . Not sure why yer mad . J/k


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Etsy has a bunch of Gone Fishing signs with routed ones selling from about $15 to $45. As Keith said, you're the only one who knows what your time is worth. I would caution you not to sell too low because you are making hand-crafted one-of-a-kind items. I also think that if you can personalize it you can charge a much higher price for very little extra work. Do you have a venue where you will be selling your signs?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Guarantee you won't get what you think you should. That's one reason I quit doing craft shows (even as a hobby) a long time ago. Just wasn't worth it.

HJ


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I do woodworking as a hobby not to make money. If your serious about making money then it's a job. ""Your choice""


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

TheCableGuy said:


> Nice work . Not sure why yer mad . J/k


LOL, yea I saw that! I went back to edit, but you can only change the message, not the title!! ;o/


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

hawkeye10 said:


> I do woodworking as a hobby not to make money. If your serious about making money then it's a job. ""Your choice""


Well I'm not looking to get rich, just make a little extra money to keep the wood supply up!! :wink:


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Gaffboat said:


> Etsy has a bunch of Gone Fishing signs with routed ones selling from about $15 to $45. As Keith said, you're the only one who knows what your time is worth. I would caution you not to sell too low because you are making hand-crafted one-of-a-kind items. I also think that if you can personalize it you can charge a much higher price for very little extra work. Do you have a venue where you will be selling your signs?


Not really Oliver! My wife's cousin makes these fancy wreaths and she goes around and gets into these craft festivals (you know how we have festivals for everything, around here!!) I was thinking of maybe giving her a few to sell. And let her keep a few dollars for herself, for her trouble!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

N'awlins77 said:


> LOL, yea I saw that! I went back to edit, but you can only change the message, not the title!! ;o/


Ya I figured that lol . 


Looks like ypur getting the hang of making signs . I'm not so good when it comes to free hand


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

N'awlins77 said:


> What do most charge an hour? I mean, the company I work for (metal machine repair, I.E. Lathe's, mills, saws) charge 125 and hr. I don't think I'd sell much at that rate!! LOL So what do most of you woodworkers, charge per hour. And what I'll have to do, is make a few more, maybe 5 or 6 at a time and keep track of my time, and divide it by how many signs.


Lee,

The company charges $125 hr to pay for your wages, your supervisor's wages, vacation pay, social security matching, their part of your health insurance, the electric bill, rent or mortgage payments, coffee for the break room ....... and they want a profit too.

You need to pay for materials, cost of the bits and other cutters that you will have to replace, a small cost for replacing the router and other tool when you ware them out, tape, adhesive, epoxies, sandpaper, paint ....

Then you need to decide on a fair wage based on what you are trying to do by selling your signs.

Then you need to pay the fee to someone to sell your signs or fees for booth space or site fees if you decide to sell them yourself.

Above all try to keep your prices within the market prices for what you are selling. Price them too high and they won't sell. Price they too low and you will find you are loosing money even though you are selling a lot. Other people will be buying them and reselling them for what they are really worth and making the money you should make. Make sure you have a wholesale price as well as your retail price.


----------



## Frankj3 (Oct 6, 2014)

Lee, I calculate the square footage of my board.....length X width. Then divide that by 144 ( which is the square inches in a square foot). Multiply the square foot by how much you wanna charge. I charge $35/sg ft minimum. The more detailed the board, the more per square foot I charge.

That's the formula Eric Rhoten works with. Check out "Oldave 100" on Youtube and search his videos for pricing.


----------

